# Name Calling...



## mymarriage77 (Sep 4, 2012)

What are your thoughts on this? When are you suppose to walk away from the marriage?
My DH and I have been married for almost 16 years. The first 12 years my DH did not really name call me, except a few times. Now every time we get in a disagreement he goes straight there by name calling or saying how stupid I am. We are in counseling, and have been since October. Thru this, he seemed to be getting better, but over the last month or two, he is back in his old habits. I have not told our therapist yet, but I will in our next session.
Anyway - What are you thoughts on name-calling?
Thanks


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Name calling is bullying, verbally & emotionally abusive.

I ended a long marriage because of it.


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

mymarriage77 said:


> What are your thoughts on this? When are you suppose to walk away from the marriage?
> My DH and I have been married for almost 16 years. The first 12 years my DH did not really name call me, except a few times. Now every time we get in a disagreement he goes straight there by name calling or saying how stupid I am. We are in counseling, and have been since October. Thru this, he seemed to be getting better, but over the last month or two, he is back in his old habits. I have not told our therapist yet, but I will in our next session.
> Anyway - What are you thoughts on name-calling?
> Thanks


No good. Be straight and firm with him.

Go get the paper work for divorce filled out.

Sit him down and show it to him.

I am not ok with you calling me names, and if you don't stop it I will file these papers for divorce.

He'll get the message loud and clear.

If he ignores it. Then you file. You are no longer messing around.

Get the respect you deserve.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

name calling is juvenile and has no place in a marriage or any adult relationship.

It's abusive and manipulative.


----------

